# Apple to Add PDA functions to iPOD...



## ScottW (Mar 17, 2002)

You heard it here first, well maybe not, but I haven't read this anywhere else... basically, Apple will be coming out with an update that will allow you to download names and addresses and such information to your iPod. Granted it won't be a FULL pda functionality, but will allow you to keep a database of information right on the iPod.

Thats all I know...

Admin


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 17, 2002)

COOL


----------



## apb3 (Mar 18, 2002)

While my "iPad" thread was a joke, I too heard a VERY similar rumour, ADMIN....

It kinda disappointed me. In my opinion, anything done half-a###d just doesn't cut the mustard.


I'm still hoping for XM capability in the iPod...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

I saw that on the pdabuzz forums last nite.
It supposedly will be an add on.

Apple could done better  ( real PDA for instance?)


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Admin. They mentioned you on Spymac.com!

I don't know if that's an honor or a discrase.


----------



## larryinfl (Mar 19, 2002)

I hope it is a software update on my iPod.  It would be a nice bonus for us currently iPod owners in the middle of all these new iPod rumors.


----------



## othello (Mar 19, 2002)

but what format will the data be in? can i export my entourage data? can i sync it to entourage even (yeah right...)? how do i view them? questions people, questions...


----------



## iWantmoney (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *
> Hey Admin. They mentioned you on Spymac.com!
> 
> I don't know if that's an honor or a discrase.  *



(long time reader, 1st time poster)

Bah, of course it's an honor. Spymac is becoming the slashdot of macrumor sites, so I'm sure the extra traffic here won't hurt anyone.

on the topic of this though, I don't think it's a big deal. As spymac says, there is already that hack available that does the same thing.  Granted, Apple would make it BETTER, but I would rather have them implement some feature that is 100% not possible ATM.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

why not just make a real pda instead of a half-(censoring myself) pda! I'm not going to buy an ipod to put adresses on! An ipod with video playback capabilities, and photo display would be amazing though.


----------



## weeno (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iWantmoney _
> *
> 
> (long time reader, 1st time poster)
> ...



actually - i think http://www.macrumors.com (note: NOT macOSrumors) is the slashdot of mac rumor sites


----------



## apb3 (Mar 20, 2002)

ACTUALLY...

I think the Rumours Forum on http://www.macosx.com is the quintessential Mac rumour site


----------



## Trip (Mar 20, 2002)

This is awsome news Admin! How did you find this information out? Thanks!!!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

I'd have to aggree apb!


----------



## applekeeper (Mar 20, 2002)

I wish APple would have lowered prices for the 999 display and the iPod. that would've been a nice thing to do. but they seem to be upping the prices instead. that sucks.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah... That ole' Capitalist system really sucks for us consumers..... 

Actually I got a mailing with some cool deals on displays. Can't remember the details but they were like $300-$400 off on mid range displays (flatpanel of course). I will dumpster dive if no one else can find the flier. Was it MacMall??? Got way too much going on right now, my mind is mush.


----------



## koim (Mar 28, 2002)

No, please Apple. Don´t put any PDA things into iPod.
People don´t want that. They want a genuine portable music player.
If you want a PDA, then buy a PDA. If you want a fast, brilliant music player then buy an iPod! 

All companies that has tried to do something like "the-all-in-one" machine have failed. Yes, failed.


----------

